# Big new reef?? 5/14/13



## coolbluestreak

Anyone hear of a big reef being deployed yeaterday? Suppose to be a like 400ft long and almost as cool as the Oriskany...


----------



## Online CurrentSea

I heard someone mention a reef made with an old vessel from Joe Patti's being sunk about 5 miles offshore, but I didn't get the whole story or the date of deployment. I'm sure someone here knows.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Talking about the Lulu? Says it's supposed to be sunk over the Memorial Day weekend.

http://www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com/g...cle_09c86d82-ad07-11e2-8abb-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## gator7_5

Telum Pisces said:


> Talking about the Lulu? Says it's supposed to be sunk over the Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> http://www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com/g...cle_09c86d82-ad07-11e2-8abb-001a4bcf887a.html



Who would have thought to sink a dive reef in a depth that actually allows diver to view it and enjoy it? Oh, Alabama.


----------



## Redtracker

What will be the numbers?


----------



## Online CurrentSea




----------



## Lexcore

Redtracker said:


> What will be the numbers?


The resting spot for the _LuLu_ reef was to depend on final surveys of ocean bottom by the state, with input and recommendations of the Reef Foundation. That location has now been finalized, and the geo-coordinates announced for the first time. Reef Foundation President Vince Lucido on April 24 confirmed that general location at *+29° 59' 50" / -87° 33' 00"* . . . about 17.5 miles south of Perdido Pass and Orange Beach. The Reef Foundation President is himself a diver and former dive shop owner.


----------



## Xpac

a brand new subdivision for all the homeless snapper out there


----------



## coolbluestreak

I don't think it is the LuLu, everyone knows about that?
This was supposed to be a secret until yesterday, I can't find any onfo on it though.


----------



## Telum Pisces

coolbluestreak said:


> I don't think it is the LuLu, everyone knows about that?
> This was supposed to be a secret until yesterday, I can't find any onfo on it though.


Hmmm, not sure.


----------



## MillerTime

Any idea what state?


----------



## DreamWeaver21

It was in the paper weeks ago. It is a big barge with a bunch of artistic pensacola themed crap stuck on it. Supposed to go out near the 3 barges.

Should be very popular and a good dive site.


----------



## coolbluestreak

DreamWeaver21 said:


> It was in the paper weeks ago. It is a big barge with a bunch of artistic pensacola themed crap stuck on it. Supposed to go out near the 3 barges.
> 
> Should be very popular and a good dive site.


Not this either, everyone knows about this also. 

It's supposed to be off of FL coast.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Don't ya'll worry about it. A couple of forum members will be along shortly to sell the number for $100 per person.


----------



## below me

no clue but i hope someone posts up soon!


----------



## panhandleslim

This was supposed to be a secret until yesterday, I can't find any onfo on it though.[/QUOTE]

Can't find any info on it? Simple reason. IT'S SECRET.


----------



## Redtracker

Come on wackum help em


----------



## sealark

The suppose site for the LuLu is 10.9 miles ssw of the #6 pile of the I-10 rubble. That puts it about 28 miles sw from Pensacola pass.


----------



## snookman

I believe this is what you your talking about but it didnt mention when it was to be sunk. Joe Pattie memorial reef.

http://www.pnj.com/article/20130427...teel-items-for-barge-reef-to-honor-loved-ones

http://www.pnj.com/assets/pdf/DP204473426.pdf


This is a good thread as well as something useful. we don't need derail it with useless comments please.


----------



## sealark

This is a good thread as well as something useful. we don't need derail it with useless comments please.[/QUOTE]

Snook, would you elaborate on your above post.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Redtracker said:


> Come on wackum help em


I was at the Escambia Marine Advisory Comittee (MAC) meeting on Monday. Robert Turpin said the Patti reef would be placed sometime after Memorial Day. Sorry, I don't have any info about a secret reef. No one at the MAC meeting mentioned that another local reef was being placed this week.

There was some dicussion at the meeting about buying one or more ships to sink as reefs using oil funds. One of the ships proposed is a submarine. :thumbup:


----------



## snookman

sealark said:


> This is a good thread as well as something useful. we don't need derail it with useless comments please.


Snook, would you elaborate on your above post.[/QUOTE]


Don't ya'll worry about it. A couple of forum members will be along shortly to sell the number for $100 per person. 

Didn't feel that comment was needed.


----------



## KRAKEN

*#S*

The resting spot for the LuLu reef was to depend on final surveys of ocean bottom by the state, with input and recommendations of the Reef Foundation. That location has now been finalized, and the geo-coordinates announced for the first time. Reef Foundation President Vince Lucido on April 24 confirmed that general location at +29° 59' 50" / -87° 33' 00" . . . about 17.5 miles south of Perdido Pass and Orange Beach. The Reef Foundation President is himself a diver and former dive shop owner.


----------



## coolbluestreak

snookman said:


> Snook, would you elaborate on your above post.
> 
> Don't ya'll worry about it. A couple of forum members will be along shortly to sell the number for $100 per person.
> 
> Didn't feel that comment was needed.


I agree, take that to the other posts. 
This thread isn't about buying or selling.


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I was at the Escambia Marine Advisory Comittee (MAC) meeting on Monday. Robert Turpin said the Patti reef would be placed sometime after Memorial Day. Sorry, I don't have any info about a secret reef. No one at the MAC meeting mentioned that another local reef was being placed this week.


Maybe it was the Patti reef or the LuLu that the person was talking about then?

I do know that we were supposed to have about 250 pyramids deployed in the last couple weeks over this way.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I guess more like 220 pyramids. 

http://blog.al.com/live/2013/04/first_pyramids_set_in_reef_zon.html


----------



## mjg21

Very cool to have reefs so close great for taking the kids. Can't wait.. thanks or all the info


----------



## Tin Man

Nice to have some shallow structure for freediving too.


----------



## Chapman5011

How long does it usually take for structure to start holding fish. I'm guessing immediately for its structure in the water , but I guess it would take a little while for fish to find it also


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Chapman5011 said:


> How long does it usually take for structure to start holding fish. I'm guessing immediately for its structure in the water , but I guess it would take a little while for fish to find it also


I started shooting 20lb almaco jacks on the Oriskany two weeks after she hit the bottom.


----------



## IrishBlessing

Xpac said:


> a brand new subdivision for all the homeless snapper out there


Thanks for making me laugh out loud. That was good.


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> One of the ships proposed is a submarine. :thumbup:


Talked to my buddy again and that's what it was a submarine. It hasn't been approved, purchased or deployed yet.


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> Talked to my buddy again and that's what it was a submarine. It hasn't been approved, purchased or deployed yet.


A submarine would be pretty awesome.


----------



## sealark

Ok more criticism from sealark. A submarine will be a bigger killer of divers than the Oriskany. It will be in shallower water and a long dark temptation for divers to enter, get confused and drown in. No matter how they seal it sooner or later someone will breach it. With that said bring it on it will be a fine fish attractor. Lets put it by the 3 barges. Only dreaming it would be to tall for 50 ft of water. Maybe about 80 ft would be adequate.


----------



## Redtracker

When does Joe Patty Reef go down


----------



## GWally

Al.com has some great before and after pics. 
29 59.500N 87 33.000W are the numbers posted on/by Reefmaker.com


----------



## FishEyeMaps

Here is a link to a news article and pics of the LuLu sinking.


----------

